# Jack in The Box Costume



## DOOMBUGGY (Oct 13, 2004)

My husband wants a Jack in The Box costume (the fast food restuarant version: A big round head and a suit)We are trying to figure out what to make the head out of, it should look smooth and solid but he will need to be able to see out of it. Any ideas?

First thing to go in a zealot? 
Their sense of humor. 
Second: Perspective. 
Third: Cool clothes.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I've got an idea to use a children's toy ball as a base, cover it with foil or something and paper mache it. Then cut it in half, take it off of the ball, and tape it back together. From there you can further paper mache it to make it stronger, as well as paint and varnish it to make it waterproof. Cut out the eyes and you might be able to use screen or something for him to see out of. I've heard that there is a fabric you can purchase that is "one-way" to see out of but I don't know what it's called or where to buy it.


----------



## Someone_UDontKnow (Sep 7, 2009)

DOOMBUGGY said:


> My husband wants a Jack in The Box costume (the fast food restuarant version: A big round head and a suit)We are trying to figure out what to make the head out of, it should look smooth and solid but he will need to be able to see out of it. Any ideas?
> 
> I Made a jack in the box costume year before last because i worked there when i was in high school and thought it would be funny =).........
> I used a big ball the ones they sell at the grocery stores or wal-mart for like 2 dollars....sat it on a bucket.....Covered the ball with paper mache let dry and then continued for like 4 or 5 coats..........Let the ball dry completely (overnight) Where the ball was sitting on the bucket there was no paper mache......I popped the ball that was on the inside and pulled it out..........I then cut two round holes for the eyes.....Painted the ball white(2 Coats Glossy).....Bought screens which were white and i painted them blue.......Got a Funnel for Oil(car) which was yellow for the hat.....Bought a piece of black cardboard and rolled it into a cone shape for the nose....and bought red felt and cut out a mouth shape.....Used hot glue and glued everything onto the head and Then when it dried i fixed the hole where your head goes in and used an old jack shirt and name tag =D


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 21, 2009)

My friend made some Jack in the Box Heads out of some Round Lights covers from an old apartment complex.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 21, 2009)

here's some pics of our friend wearing the head my buddy made....they both got free food at jacks that night. The eyes are made from a mesh material so you can see out but no one can see in.


----------

